# Lots of poults so far



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Wellston?! Where in the world is that?! LOL Grew up on the Wellston side of Tippy Dam... about a mile from there. Walking distance anyway. First turkeys I ever saw on the roost were out by Pine Lake.


----------

